# Low Libido 1 week after last test E shot



## hussbey (Sep 5, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

So i figured this day would come... I've been told that I should wait 2 weeks after my last Test E injection before beginning PCT. Well its been not even a week yet (last test shot was this past Sunday.) I am already beginning to notice low libido, im usually ready to go erection wise but now its taking me longer to get an erection and its fairly weak. I also didn't have much of an appetite today. Oh and I also took a rest day and didn't workout at all today...

My question is, is it safe to begin my nolva/clomid pct or should I continue to wait until its been 10-14 days before beginning PCT?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 5, 2020)

Did you continue taking your ai (if you were in fact using one on cycle) after last pin or drop it at the same time?


----------



## hussbey (Sep 5, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Did you continue taking your ai (if you were in fact using one on cycle) after last pin or drop it at the same time?



I took my AI dose one more time after my last pin... haven't taken it since...?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 5, 2020)

Try that, take an ai dose. Also some guys start blasting hcg week 2-3. I did before nolva/clomid and I recovered fine.


----------



## Megatron28 (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm confused.  The title says you have low libido, but you only talk about erection problems in your post.  Can you clarify what the actual issue is?


----------



## hussbey (Sep 6, 2020)

Megatron28 said:


> I'm confused.  The title says you have low libido, but you only talk about erection problems in your post.  Can you clarify what the actual issue is?



I notice my sex drive is wayyyy down. Not nearly what it was... I think its back to normal but compared to where I was when I was on cycle, it is LOW... ( I believe this is relative to where I was.)

I think it caused me to panic... because normally I would be erect in 2 seconds... now it takes a few minutes but Im still able to get there.... I think i'll wait a few days and see what happens.


----------



## Dex (Sep 6, 2020)

Get some labs and see where you are. Until they are back, use a fluffer as needed.


----------

